# 5 Gallon Set-up



## SakranMM (Jan 20, 2008)

I recently bought a 5 gallon acrylic tank. I've got a small filter and heater in there, with plastic plants and log. Currently, I only have one male betta in the tank. I'm considering getting a small school of neon tetras as well, maybe 5. Is this too many fish for the small tank?


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't think so, that should be okay, the neons are quite swimmers but
you have to create a spot for the betta splendens male with some plants.

Ron


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Neons are very sensitive to waste and ammonia, please don't overfeed them!


----------



## SakranMM (Jan 20, 2008)

I plan on feeding sparingly, and doing weekly water changes. God willing it will work out.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Good luck, let us know how it goes!

Ron


----------



## SakranMM (Jan 20, 2008)

Allright, so the 5-gallon has been set up for a little less than a week. I did a 20% water change yesterday. The betta is doing fine. He's eating, and swimming actively; flared at me a few times, but he seems interested as well. Everytime I get close to the tank, he swims right up to me and watches me. It's pretty funny.

I've actually decided to hold off on the neon tetras as originally planned. I don't want to take a chance of them nipping at the betta's fins. Instead, I plan on adding a small school of bronze corys, maybe 4-5.

Would it be too soon to add the corys? I know the tank is still cycling, but it would be nice to add a few of them in. Maybe 3 at first, and the rest later. 

Opinions & advice?

In Christ,

Michael


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

Corys are tough fishes, better add 5 in once instead of first 3 and later 2.

I did a new setup for my aquarium and waited just 3 or 4 days before
putting the corrys in.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Are you supplementing the tank with some live bacteria? 
Perhaps next time you go to the fish store, ask the clerk for a tiny piece of filter floss from one of their established tanks, and add it to your filter.


----------



## SakranMM (Jan 20, 2008)

No bacteria yet. I'll get some of that floss. This is my first tank after a 2 year hiatus of keeping goldfish in one tank and livebearers in another.

I added the corys today after acclimating them to the water temp. They're going crazy, swimming everywhere, but staying together. I can't tell what the betta feels though. He seems curious about them at times, and other times stays away and hides. Is this normal when introducing new fish to a betta? This is the first time I've had a betta with other fish.

Please advise.


----------

